# Vent-less burner inside of an old cast iron stove?



## Bob E (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been thinking about putting all of the inner workings from a vent-less natural gas heater inside of an old cast iron wood stove. In order to get the look of the old stove with the ease and efficiency of a vent-less space heater.
Has anybody ever heard of such a thing? It would be awesome if there was some kind of approved 'kit' on the market.
I'm afraid the code makers and insurance companies will not like it...


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 28, 2014)

Code enforcement & insurance companies will not like anything that is not tested.
This is especially true for gas burning appliances, since CO is a lethal byproduct of gas combustion.
Don't screw with your family's lives. By a UL approved appliance.


----------



## Bob E (Nov 29, 2014)

I can't even put gas fireplace logs inside a stove without the sky falling?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 29, 2014)

Bob E said:


> I can't even put gas fireplace logs inside a stove without the sky falling?



Not unless the manufacturers of the gas logs & the stove say that it's approved by a testing agency.


----------



## Bob E (Nov 29, 2014)

Would an old franklin stove be considered a fireplace?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 29, 2014)

I guess so...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_stove


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 1, 2014)

Or just get a vent free old fashioned looking gas stove.  You burn a vent free log in a stove that EVER burned a solid fuel, you will stink yourself out.  I would not ever suggest doing what you want to do.  It seems like a good idea, but just don't.  Buy something like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or if you need cheap, there is some Chinese company called NuTec or something that private labels vent free gas stoves for Home Depots and stuff.


----------



## Bob E (Dec 1, 2014)

The original goal was to turn an attractive old wood or coal stove into an efficient space heater instead of giving it to china so they can make more of those playhouse looking things 
But, I hear you. Non approved = house burning people killer.


----------



## bholler (Dec 1, 2014)

I would not put a ventless unit in my house no matter what but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Bob E (Dec 1, 2014)

I used a wall mounted inferred propane ventless heater before. Worked great. Kept that small house warm and used a less propane than the old furnace that was there.
The last time I drove by the place was still standing and everybody that lived there is still alive.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Dec 1, 2014)

Bob E said:


> I used a wall mounted inferred propane ventless heater before. Worked great. Kept that small house warm and used a less propane than the old furnace that was there.
> The last time I drove by the place was still standing and everybody that lived there is still alive.



Sounds like you made up your mind. If you need validation, perhaps a different website may be of more help. Good luck to you.


----------



## danimal1968 (Dec 1, 2014)

Bob E said:


> I used a wall mounted inferred propane ventless heater before. Worked great. Kept that small house warm and used a less propane than the old furnace that was there.
> The last time I drove by the place was still standing and everybody that lived there is still alive.



Ventless vs. vented is a different debate than whether or not you should MacGyver a ventless burner into an old wood stove that was never intended for that purpose. 

I mean, just because you CAN do something doesn't make it a good idea.


----------

